
Bypass Paywalls Clean for Chrome - joker765
https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-clean
======
joker765
Refactored extension (no google analytics) with lots of new sites, bug-fixes,
add custom sites and update-notification.

[https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-
clean](https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-clean)

[https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-firefox-
clea...](https://github.com/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-firefox-clean)

